# Daytime Parking Seaford Seafront ban lifted



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

The 'No Motorhome' signs on Seaford seafront have been removed. There are still 'No Caravans' signs but they do not apply to Motorhomes. Currently there are no signs banning overnight parking BUT that is going to change soon with possible charges being made for one night stop overs only.


----------

